# Lightscribe Rohlinge werden nicht erkannt



## Paradur (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich hab da ein Problem. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr im November nen neuen Laptop gekauft und letztens festgestellt, dass der Brenner Lightscribe unterstützt. Jetzt hab ich mich endlich mal dazu durchgerungen, mir auch entsprechende Rohlinge zu kaufen. Aber nu geht nix. Die Rohlinge werden einfach nicht erkannt. Mit Daten kann ich sie bebrennen, aber sobald ich versuche, auch ein Label drauf zu brennen, kommt immer wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass kein Lightscribe-Medium eingelegt ist, oder dass ich den Rohling mit dem Etikett nach unten einlegen soll.

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen? Ich hab schon einiges probiert. Ich hab zwei verschiedene Programme benutzt und auch die Rohlinge am PC meiner Frau ausprobiert, bei der klappts auch nicht, allerding hat die den gleichen Laptop wie ich.
Ich schreib euch unten mal meine PC-Konfiguration auf.

Windows 7 64-bit
Laufwerk: TssTcorp TS-L633c AS01 195
Rohlinge: MediaRange CD-R LightScribe
Lightscribe Version 1.18.11.1
Verwendete Programme: LightScribe Template Labeler und CyberLink LabelPrint

Lightscribe Dienst ist gestartet und ich hab alle Programme, die mit Lightscribe zu tun haben, schon im Kompatibilitätsmodus und als Admin gestartet. Ich wollte auch schon ein Firmware-Update meines Brenners machen, allerdings habe ich nirgendwo auch nur irgendeine Firmware-Version dafür gefunden.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich hättet.

Grüße


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Februar 2010)

Was fürn Notebook hast du denn ?


----------



## Paradur (25. Februar 2010)

Ja ne klar, jeden Müll schreib ich oben rein, aber nicht welchen Laptop ich hab. Sorry! ASUS PRO78Vg

Grüße


----------



## Stephan 1966 (10. März 2010)

Das ASUS X77VN hat das gleiche Laufwerk. Das TSST-L633C ist von Haus aus kein Lightscribe-Laufwerk. Dies ist nur das L633*L*! Weshalb ASUS die Firmware so gemoddet hat, dass es Lightscribe können soll, weiß ich nicht. 

Du findest Firmware-Updates auf folgenden Seiten (wie gesagt, aber alle ohne Lightscribe):

www.samsungodd.com (Homepage von Samsung - Toshiba gehört zu Samsung). Dort nach Firmware auf der koreanischen Seite suchen (entweder TSST-L633C oder SN-S083C) oder 
www.dell.com (Homepage von DELL): DELL Inspiron 1750 auswählen. Letzte Version ist die DW40 bzw. A06

Die Datei mit WinRAR entpacken und Installation mit Tsdnwin.exe -NOCHECK durchführen.

Für die ASUS Firmware gibt es leider kein Update.

LG


----------



## Dagonzo (10. März 2010)

Paradur schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich hättet.
> 
> Grüße


Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, falls das Laufwerk überhaupt Lightscribe kann. Du denkst aber schon daran die CD/DVD anders herum in das Laufwerk zu legen, also mit der Oberseite nach unten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradur (10. März 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich schon viel früher mit dieser Frage gerechnet!^^
Ja, ich bin zwar blond, aber ich habe den Rohling umgedreht.

Und @ Stephan:
Die Lightscribe-Software sagt, dass das Laufwerk Lightscribe-fähig ist. Sonst hätte ich mir gar keine Rohlinge gekauft. Aber ich werds mit der Firmware mal ausprobieren. Nur nicht mehr heute, bin viel zu müde.
Danke euch aber schon mal für die Antworten.

Grüße
 Mathias


----------



## Stephan 1966 (11. März 2010)

Wenn Du allerdings ein FW-Update machst, meldet die Software, dass das LW nicht Lightscribe-fähig ist!!

LG


----------



## Paradur (11. März 2010)

Na doll, dann hab ich mir die Rohlinge also umsonst gekauft? So ein Mist.
Naja, um ne Erfahrung bin ich dann ja reicher^^

Dank euch!


----------

